# CC R-Line: Volkswagen's Masquerade Car



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2002)

Good looking, great performing and less expensive than it suggests. The CC R-Line might be just be the best example of what a modern Volkswagen should be.

*FULL STORY*


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

I like the CC and hope VWoA keeps these type models in the line, from the Golf thru the Phaeton, separate for the mass market models only suitable for the budget buyers. 

But, the car just screams for the option of getting rid of the excessive brightwork, inside and out. It all makes the, otherwise beautiful design, look cheap. BMW offers an upgrade option to make the exterior trim black, even on the 7-series. VW could do it too.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

I wish the R-Line came with Xenons.


----------



## vr6gtispeed (Apr 3, 2003)

A CC .:R36 would be nice.


----------



## yakko TDI (Jul 17, 2008)

Good golly Miss Molly! If my mom bought me a CC-R I would consider myself a fortunate son.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Crzypdilly said:


> I wish the R-Line came with Xenons.


That's almost mind boggling to me.

You would think that a car of that caliber would come standard with Xenons.


----------



## PUCK1 (Sep 17, 2010)

Great looking car, hope it comes with a TDI some day.


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

Crzypdilly said:


> I wish the R-Line came with Xenons.





PSU said:


> That's almost mind boggling to me.
> 
> You would think that a car of that caliber would come standard with Xenons.


 
x100000000 :banghead:


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

265hp would have been a nicer R line. 
...otherwise I luv this car. 
(oh a 6spd would have been nice as well.


----------



## davis_grad (Mar 21, 2006)

PSU said:


> That's almost mind boggling to me.
> 
> You would think that a car of that caliber would come standard with Xenons.


Yeah, they put the upgrades where it mattered most (to this segment of buyer): Appearance items such as bumper, side skirts, wheel, etc. Crying shame they did not upgrade the lighting--but am glad it still has the 2.0, if only for the mod capability.

Perhaps Xenons will be available as an option. 

I'd recommend one of these over an Accord or Camry any day. Especially over the new Accord.


----------



## davedave (Feb 20, 2001)

nice car, but putting an R on it does seem a bit misplaced.....


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

davedave said:


> nice car, but putting an R on it does seem a bit misplaced.....


Guess that's why it's an "R-Line" instead... 

regardless, I'd love to swap my R32 wheels for these ones


----------



## Zerek (Jun 15, 2001)

VW should do better with the "R-Lines" more to distinguish the car from the regular CCs. at least a bit more power, if not suspension tweaks. Bi-xenon, exhaust etc. 

Body kit alone, sunroof delete doesn't do much for me. If they had a CC-R ala Golf R (4 motion, 2.0T 260 hp) suspension, R-line body kit etc. I would be all over it...

I'm close to the end of my lease, and nothing in VW's lineup is making me want to trade in... :banghead:


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

*I saw a Mercedes CLS today for the first time in months*

I have never seen an Audi A7 in real life. The CC is the only one of the three cars in the sedan is supposed to be a coupe fad to sell in any numbers. It really is a deviation from true VW design. You feel like you are sitting in a bucket looking over the edge yielding poor visibility. It is a full size car that can't even carry five passengers. You can't get a manual transmission but at least the controls are still in the standard locations. Usually VW does a masterful job of combining style and efficiency. This car has style but lacks efficiency.


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

The R is suppose to stand for what... I have better ideas for VW.
Like putting the 3.0 TDI in our A4. Tiguan TDI would also be nice.


----------



## JC593 (Nov 4, 2009)

This is what VW should be about, This was VW last great design i personally think, giving the impression of a very expensive car at nice price, Not changing their designs for the American market (I.E. the jetta and new passat), bigger bulkier and boring-er. 

This design has Euro all over it, and i Love it, Wouldn't VW rather have people say is that a Jaguar or Mercedes like stated in the article? not is that a Toyota Camry or comparing there cars to Kia Look alikes as we all did on the forums when they released the Jetta and Passat? 

The CC which should of held the Phaeton name in america is a nice sleek design, with a couple of minor changes could be the best/most seen 4 door family car on the road if they marketed it right. 

But all in all, VW is right, they wont be number selling these nice designed CC's to Americans, americans want exactly what VW is doing, Lets hope they dont make an AMERICAN ONLY CC bc next thing we know, they will have an AMERICAN GTI


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

lschw1 said:


> It is a full size car





lschw1 said:


> You can't get a manual transmission


lol a cc is full size now? It's the size of a current 3 series.

You CAN get a manual.

/rant


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

Also, R-line designation is the same as Audi's S-line, a trim package.


----------



## VolksZorn (Jun 21, 2006)

Still overpriced IMHO. You can get an S40 R-Design fully loaded with AWD for that money. More schnicks and giggles, all wheel drive and more UMPH in the engine compartment. Also the service and warranty package you get from Volvo these days is much better. Oh and it's a car made in EU not in Mexico.


----------



## pappas64 (Jul 16, 2006)

Great write-up. Love the CC R-line. Wasn't too sure about it at first, but saw one and drove in person. Good stuff. Great interior, decent enough performance (purposeful), 6-speed manual. Not overpriced when compared to other manufacturer's similar models. 

Classy car.

:beer:


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

VolksZorn said:


> Still overpriced IMHO. You can get an S40 R-Design fully loaded with AWD for that money. More schnicks and giggles, all wheel drive and more UMPH in the engine compartment. Also the service and warranty package you get from Volvo these days is much better. Oh and it's a car made in EU not in Mexico.


Too bad the S40 is no more. http://www.insideline.com/volvo/s40...us-market-for-2012-but-keeps-c30-and-c70.html


----------



## BlackKnight (May 17, 2000)

Zerek said:


> VW should do better with the "R-Lines" more to distinguish the car from the regular CCs. at least a bit more power, if not suspension tweaks. Bi-xenon, exhaust etc.
> 
> Body kit alone, sunroof delete doesn't do much for me. If they had a CC-R ala Golf R (4 motion, 2.0T 260 hp) suspension, R-line body kit etc. I would be all over it...
> 
> I'm close to the end of my lease, and nothing in VW's lineup is making me want to trade in... :banghead:


Exactly.

BTW: Have you heard VW's new marketing line for the 2012 Passast? Cheapskates wanted. :banghead:


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

VolksZorn said:


> Still overpriced IMHO. You can get an S40 R-Design fully loaded with AWD for that money. More schnicks and giggles, all wheel drive and more UMPH in the engine compartment. Also the service and warranty package you get from Volvo these days is much better. Oh and it's a car made in EU not in Mexico.


The CC is built in Germany......


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

davedave said:


> nice car, but putting an R on it does seem a bit misplaced.....


 its not cc-r its r-line just like an audi s-line, trim level and its only 1k over base sport model. For this 1k you getting 18"s , gold coast kit, smoked tails, thats +- $2500 right there. This car is worth every penny.


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

wh1te09gti said:


> its not cc-r its r-line just like an audi s-line, trim level and its only 1k over base sport model. For this 1k you getting 18"s , gold coast kit, smoked tails, thats +- $2500 right there. This car is worth every penny.


 Also, since you resurrected this thread from last year, this is no longer the current CC (which looks much better, IMO).


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

well to each their own, not saying its ugly but honestly not much of the improvement if you ask me.


----------



## 88Jetta350 (May 4, 2007)

Honesty, if you were to choose a car from VW's current line up (worldwide), I think that the car that embodies Volkswagen's original vision; an efficient, practical car that everyone can afford; (read: people's car) I think that would have to be the new up!, not some bloated, pricey luxo-cruiser like the CC.









BTW, here's mine sitting in the showroom the day we picked it up. :thumbup:

Sent from my ST15i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

congrats on new car. My brother lives in europe and he drives one of these micro cars ( citroen c1 ) 
but i need comfortable vehicle for everyday use and cc serves me very well.


----------

